
Old mill town aims to become manufacturing center of human organs - fern12
https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/12/18/human-organ-manufacturing-transplant-artificial-3d-printing-216104
======
reasonattlm
The research community still lacks a reliable, ready to be productized method
of producing vascular networks capable of supporting an organ.

However, mass-manufacture of organoids is definitely a thing that can be
worked on today. Functional organoids for kidneys and livers might be able to
replace many transplants, as you can in principal deploy them in volume, stick
them onto and into the existing kidney or liver and they will help. The
studies of transplantation have been done in animals, and they work. The same
goes for the thymus, possibly lungs, heart muscle, and a variety of other
tissues in which functional small sections or thin sheets can be grown from a
patient's cells.

The idea would be to build an organoid manufacturing business, and by the time
it gets large someone will have solved the blood vessel network problem, and
you move on to organs at that point.

~~~
gozur88
>The research community still lacks a reliable, ready to be productized method
of producing vascular networks capable of supporting an organ.

I got the impression they were getting pretty close.

------
ohples
Good old New England Tech Industry, may you one day rise again and save us
from the sins of Silicon Valley

------
24gttghh
For a process that doesn't exist yet. Bold, but as of yet unproven.

